# Kreis teilweise umklappen



## nordi (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo, wie kann man bei Illustrator einen Kreis so gestalten, dass es so aussieht, als wäre ein Teil (untere rechte "Ecke") des Kreises nach oben hin weggeklappt?


----------



## smileyml (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde einfach die "Ecke" eines Kreises abschneiden und ihn durch spiegeln quasi umklappen.
Am Ende durch ein paar Effekte das gewünschte Aussehen herstellen und fertig. Ich habe noch versucht es durch eine Bilderabfolge etwas zu verdeutlichen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## smileyml (16. Januar 2011)

Und wie ich eben enrdeckt habe, hat AI bei den Vorgaben der Symbole unter Web-Schaltflächen ein entsprechendes Symbol, was man durch umwandeln auch nach eigenen Belieben bearbeiten kann.


----------



## nordi (16. Januar 2011)

Hi, danke für die tolle Antwort. Wie hast du bei deinem ersten Beitrag den Teil aus dem Kasten ausgeschnitten? Mit dem Pathfinder? Bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin!?


----------



## smileyml (16. Januar 2011)

Ja, mit dem Pathfinder.
Einmal abschneiden und einmal die Schnittmenge bilden und die beiden Teile zusammenschieben.


----------

